# Any Teals



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Taking any Teals this week?
I have not seen a one here in medina County.
Plenty of Geese to shoot at though.


----------



## wallihunter (Apr 15, 2004)

went to deer creek thur.and fri nine birds between two hunters.two hen's seven drake's all blue wing's.


----------

